# bottle conditioning



## diesel (Oct 17, 2012)

I didn't want to drive out to the beer store this week and the delivery fees are to high for a pound of corn sugar.  I have read that using table sugar will work or even honey.  I have turbinado sugar at home and was thinking of using it.  What I have found is that the volume is different between the different types of sugar.

Anyone ever use turbinado sugar?  Any concerns?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## meatinc (Oct 17, 2012)

I would use turbinado or white sugar before honey. 

Personally I disliked bottle conditioning (the process) so much that I switched to kegging the beer and if I had to bottle some I used a inexpensive counter-pressure filler to fill the bottles.  Near instant gratification and a lot less work.  Yes - some extra cost for the added kegs, CO2 bottle, new beer fridge to store the kegs and - of course - taps for the beer fridge.

But no more exploding bottles or two week wait times for bottle conditioning!  Well worth the investment!


----------



## diesel (Oct 17, 2012)

meatinc,

Thanks for the reply.  And yes, Bottling is a pain. Hope to have a keg setup soon.


----------



## diesel (Oct 22, 2012)

I bottled this weekend.  Used Cane sugar, turbinado to be exact.   I found the link below with a calculator.

http://hbd.org/cgi-bin/recipator/recipator/carbonation.html?15132099#tag

I guessed on the temp of the beer at the time.  So we will see what happens.  I used 80 grams of the sugar to 5 gallons of beer.  No tops are popping yet.


----------



## meatinc (Oct 23, 2012)

Sounds right on the calculation.  The next thing to do is make some tweaks for different beer styles and carbonation values.

Or get some kegging equipment


----------



## coyote-1 (Nov 26, 2012)

Never had a bottle break on me. But cleaning 50 bottles, filling them, capping etc can be a PITA. so I mostly minikeg. But in both cases, I let the beer condition itself.  The aging process improves it.


----------



## jesalba (Oct 29, 2013)

1. procure your beer bottles

2.Yeast for bottle conditioning is the next concern.

3.Before bottling,(visit this page for more information https://www.cubancigarsbest.com/index.php/cohiba-robustos.html) slowly rack your beer into a sanitary carboy or large plastic bucket, leaving about one inch of beer above the sediment on the bottom of your conditioning tank. Do not disturb the sediment or this effort will have been wasted!


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 29, 2013)

I always used cane sugar in 6 liter Tap-A-Draft jugs. Beats washin bottles.


----------



## diesel (Oct 29, 2013)

IMG_20131004_182612154.jpg



__ diesel
__ Oct 29, 2013






No more bottles for me.  Newer going back.


----------

